# BLDC 80kW powertrain currentevtech



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

duedl0r said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm planning to do a conversion. I just saw the 80kW BLDC powertrain from currentevtech http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Syst...lers/80KW-BLDC-Motor-and-Controller-p167.html
> 
> ...


have you emailed currentevtech.com for information?


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Last I knew Dave said he had a couple systems on their way to customers. I made a model of this motor and controller in Google sketchup if anyone is interested. I want to find out how these motor perform as well.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm following this:

http://cruzware.com/peter/blog/


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Nathan219 said:


> I made a model of this motor and controller in Google sketchup if anyone is interested. I want to find out how these motor perform as well.




I saw it. So, that's you. Thanks! I've got my donor car in sketchup too, so I can use it very well.


----------



## duedl0r (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, I've emailed him a few days ago..no answer so far... I guess he doesn't want to sell his powertrain...

It's probably better to look for a decent DC powertrain, because every AC or BLDC company gives a shit what non OEM vendor wants...

*disappointed*


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

At least Dave will sell to this community and at small margins.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Last I heard Dave was having email problems. Try calling him on the phone numbers on his website.

If you want a copy of the manuals, send me a PM. There are two versions: a word and a PDF - similar but not identical.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I remember Dave saying something about how the 80kw motor could "burst" to 100kw peak for a short period of time, given the battery pack had it available..do you know if that is still true?


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

I suppose that it *could* go to 100kw, but the manuals only list up to 80kw peak (40kw continuous). Since it is liquid cooled, I supposed you could really boost the cooling during that extra-high peak. 

I'm still trying to figure out how to use the serial link to the controller - once I get that, I'll be in a better place to answer stuff.

Cheers, Peter


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

PThompson509 said:


> I suppose that it *could* go to 100kw, but the manuals only list up to 80kw peak (40kw continuous). Since it is liquid cooled, I supposed you could really boost the cooling during that extra-high peak.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how to use the serial link to the controller - once I get that, I'll be in a better place to answer stuff.
> 
> Cheers, Peter


Thanks for the reply PT, i guess I am still confused on how that would actually happen.

the specs say the inverter can do 400V max & 330A peak....but i dont assume those are at the same time as that would be 132kw? Maybe that would put too much heat into the motor, so maybe intermittently it could be possible to overvolt or overamp the motor to get an extra "boost"

Huge selling point, if its possible, 100Kw peak (burst) system for 5,800$ that's pretty huge....


----------

